
Starlink Problem Astronomers Were Worried About Is Happening - ISL
https://www.sciencealert.com/starlink-is-being-an-absolute-nuisance-to-astronomers
======
PaulHoule
... they could have advocated for better wired internet, but now it's too
late.

